

The Most Powerful Feature of Go Is The Least Sexy - grey-area
http://dennisforbes.ca/index.php/2013/07/23/the-most-powerful-feature-of-go-is-the-least-sexy/

======
NateDad
Should be marked (2013) but otherwise, yes, it's a good article about a part
of Go that isn't much hyped.

